# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Adam Best

## tammyy2j

Any chance Manda's son Adam could be Phil's son?

----------


## sindydoll

no that would be just silly

----------


## Bryan

i think its a strong possibility, why would they have mentioned that Phil and Manda had a past relationship otherwise. 

i would understand if theyd gone down the Phil/Manda/Minty love triangle route, but they havent and haven't even hinted they will, so why hint that they were once involved unless it is that Adam is Phil's son? 

how would Phil and Peggy react to a disabled family member? we know Peggy isn't very PC about these things.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Wait until she finds out Phil put Heather up the stick she will have a heart attack.

----------


## sindydoll

> Wait until she finds out Phil put Heather up the stick she will have a heart attack.


its going to be so funny.

----------


## lizann

It would be better if Phil were Adam's dad rather than Heather's baby's dad

----------

